# How to store ice melt on site?



## HotMountain (Nov 20, 2007)

We are a residential operation. I was thinking rather than carrying the icemelt around why not have some form of a storage bin/box at the clients property which will be storing the ice melt. This way applications are easy and fast without handling bags each time.

My question is: Is anyone doing this kind of thing and do the bins need to be airtight to prevent clumping of ice melt? Or would a simple plastic box with lid from a hardware store do?

All input greatly appreciated.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

why would you leave expensive material all over the place for others to use? how many bags do you use per storm? palletize it and load all with forks at 1 time....it will be easier to know how much you have on hand....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

HotMountain;1500739 said:


> I was thinking rather than carrying the icemelt around why not have some form of a storage bin/box at the clients property which will be storing the ice melt.
> .


That is a terrible idea for many reasons. What will keep the client from using it on their own or sharing it with neighbors? It will take longer to keep refilling the containers. Then there is the cost, storage and maintanence of said containers.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't forget, salt is a great ballast. If you take it all out of your trucks, then your going to have to put something else in to take it's place. I also agree with the other posts. Why leave your product in a bin on-site, to allow others to use as they see fit, instead of you the professional applying it, and getting paid for it. Last comment, look into the costs of containers for each property. Even small rubbermaid totes costs 6 bucks a piece, and the costs go up from there.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Sell bags to you customers, just be the delivery service so they don't have to carry heavy bags of ice melter. But don't ever consider leaving it for free unless you want it all to disappear.


----------



## HotMountain (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for feedback and suggestions. Very much appreciated. Instead I'm thinking carrying it in a proper box on the truck.


----------

